
Harvesting Hydrogen from Nanogardens - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-harvesting-hydrogen-nanogardens.html
======
Chris2048
I'm not sure the "garden" metaphor helps here

~~~
bookofjoe
>"Nano-garden cultivation" for electrocatalysis: controlled synthesis of
nature-inspired hierarchical nanostructures

[https://pubs.rsc.org/en/content/articlelanding/2020/TA/D0TA0...](https://pubs.rsc.org/en/content/articlelanding/2020/TA/D0TA00870B#!divAbstract)

------
adrianN
The important information is missing from this article: How many joules per
mole of hydrogen? How long does the catalyst last? How expensive is it to
make?

------
ncmncm
Advances in catalytic activation of electrolysis are coming thick and fast.

